# Sikhism In The Modern World



## King Kang (Mar 7, 2009)

I know that people look down upon them but honestly you have to look at this from a modern view. according to our religion cutting ones hair is wrong. Does that mean that guruji has turned hi back on those of us that cut our hair. No it is a pointless argument to say that because you cut your hair or have a tattoo u are a bad person or that guru ji looks down upon you. A religion must evolve according to the times.  Every major religion has changed with the times but Sikhism. I ask why. Guru ji gave us rules to guide us not to bind us. We are free thinking human beings and must behave as such. Even though i am a devout Sikh i am a human being first. Also there is  no evidence that anything written in the guru granth sahib is completely true nor scientifically possible. You cannot let ancient rules govern your life. Thats just my take i know i am going to be looked upon as a non believer but everyone is a free thinking human being some let ancient rules govern their lives others accept those rules but continue to dwell in the modern world


----------

